# Oat Milk



## strongarm (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if Oat Milk is available in supermarkets in Portugal or if there are health food shops in Albufeira area ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's called Leite de Aveia here, there's at least 3 suppliers, try the supermarket health sections, as well as health shops.


----------

